# Microchip for pets



## exbo93 (Oct 21, 2009)

I've just returned from the vets,and I was told that the latest FDA guidelines require a microchip for pets brought into Mexico. Has anyone had recent experiences?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Could you call your veterinarian and ask him to provide the source of his information. Guidelines, rules and laws are quite different things. This is the first I've heard anything about this.


----------



## nycgirl17 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thats ridiculous. Why would the FDA require that you put microchips in your pets when bringing them TO mexico. Since when did they become so concerned about your pets whereabouts. If it is true it seems it is just another way the American govt is playing Big Brother....as if the chips in your passport weren't bad enough.


----------



## clint (Oct 11, 2009)

exbo93 said:


> I've just returned from the vets,and I was told that the latest FDA guidelines require a microchip for pets brought into Mexico. Has anyone had recent experiences?


Four months ago, our cousin brought her dog into Mex (PV) from Vancouver, Canada and she was not required to have a microchip inserted. I asked our vet here in Merida if he thought it was a good idea. He sort of chuckled and said most places would not have any of the equipment etc to scan and a lot didn't even have the computers to check on the databases, etc. 

A friend of ours is heading this way on August 18, from the USA with her cat, and she (the cat) was not required to have one either. Perhaps it's for a particular State here in Mexico? Be interesting to know.

Amber


----------

